# 4 Ways to Glue Without Clamps



## Jory (Feb 19, 2012)

Left out one old method. A rubbed joint. I made a stool with cabriole legs that require the addition of a knee block. With all the curves involved clamping is not an option. Just rub the parts with glue applied that are long grain to long grain together until they slide with difficulty. Position them and leave them alone. 
The stool I mentioned was made 42 years ago. It is still holding.


----------



## mrbob (Mar 8, 2010)

Saran Wrap


----------



## Edward Honan (Jan 6, 2009)

I use a leather belt, I have punch holes all along the leather so I can get down to around 8inch 200mm with the size buckle that is on the belt.


----------



## robert_harper (Sep 21, 2018)

i don't know what world you live in but a calm is a devise used to apply pressure from one thing to an other. suggested a change in name to alternative ways to clamp. have used all your methods and some, any new methods will be welcomed learning never goes out of style.


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

A rubbed joint works well for short straight pieces. Triangular blocks on the bottom of a drawer.


----------



## Mike_Nolan (Nov 6, 2018)

I often use weights, bottles filled with sand.


----------



## 157018 (May 17, 2017)

Or, clamp without a clamp; when you don't have a clamp to fit your work is to create a fixture (plywood or a straight & flat piece of lumber) that your work can fit inside of, add a block at each end and use a wedge to apply pressure between one of the blocks and your work.

Here's an example:
https://www.woodmagazine.com/tool-reviews/clamps-clamping/clamping-with-wedges


----------



## Tony_Bilello (Mar 12, 2019)

When I used to repair chairs, especially spindled legs that splay outward, i used surgical tubing. It stretches with lots of pressure on joints and ending with an overlap. Knots are not necessary. It wraps easily around any surface. I kept all different diameters in stock, depending on how much pressure i needed. You must use long pieces that will completely wrap around the all 4 legs. If you cheap out with several small sections, you will be wasting your time.


----------



## Bridget_Crepeau (Oct 17, 2019)

I just read about using superglue with the wood glue - not together - but apply the wood glue with a few gaps where super glue can be applied. It bonds fast and holds the join. Haven't tried it, but am going to today!


----------

